# TEE W/ External Cardioversion



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (Jun 11, 2014)

The patient was undergoing a transesophageal echocardiogram (performed by the cardiologist) where it was determined the pt was found to be in Atrial Fibrillation. At the conclusion of the TEE the patient was cardioverted (electrical/external) to a normal sinus rhythm. How should I bill for the Cardiologists professional services?

92960
93318 -26,59

Please help 

Thank you so very much,


----------



## TWinsor (Jun 12, 2014)

I would look at the 93312-26 for the TEE (code dopplers if documented) and 92960 for cardioversion.

93318 is generally used for intraoperative monitoring. 

HTH!


----------

